# Christmas comes and goes so quick



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Now that Christmas is over we can reflect on the past year. I lost Jax this year at 13yrs old.(that's him in the picture) he was such an easy going happy little soul. I'll never forget him, but all in all a pretty good year. Happy New Year to all


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy New year. 

But so sorry you lost Jax.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Do you have any other pics of Jax? He is so cute from behind. ;-)


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry about your loss


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Yes I have lots of pictures and memories if Jax....

























































Thanks for asking so glad I had him in my life for so long.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

I know what you mean, I had one of my does pass this year we'd had her for 8yrs , and now not to have her is very sad for us .


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

It is sad to lose a long time friend. I especially miss the routine things you say to that particular animal, and find at times, I start to say the phrase, and then quickly realize there will be no response  Each one holds a special spot, but some more than others...those are the ones that will always be remembered.. :hug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Your very welcome.

Jax is so cute and has very kind eyes. I see the love he had for you. 

It is heartbreaking when we lose something so precious and beautiful. 
Thanks for sharing the memories of him, it is good to see such love. :hugs:


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

It's so true if you really think of the everyday routine. I wake the goats up by 6:00 everyday, and Jax was for the past 13 years the first I called for and the first that couldn't wait to see me. We spend so much time with them, when we suffer a loss it throws our entire routine out of order.some people say it was a goat.... He was more than just a goat to me. It has gotten much easier with time and look forward to raising more happy goats like him.


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

Jax and Jasper, the first two goats I brought home 14 years ago at two weeks old... I'm blessed to still have Jasper, Happy New Year goat people I'm excited for this year and having more kids around the barn.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Each of my girls will call back to me when I call their names...so I know just what you mean!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Oh. So sweet. I'm so sorry for your loss. Many happy memories will never be lost. He was a darling.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Another beautiful picture. :thumbup:

I hate it too when people say, it is just a goat, obviously they don't have or didn't spend time with them to find out, just how they are good for us and mend stress in our lives, when we are around them. 

I love his pics and see why he was so special to you. :thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

^^My goats bring me peace....and give me joy.People who aren't goat people don't get that.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They sure don't.


----------



## sassy (Nov 29, 2013)

I agree. People don't understand the love a goat can give you. They are so happy to see you every day. They don't get mad at you. They are a pleasure to have and so much fun to own. My guys take walks with me in the woods. My snowboots always heads the way


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Goats are more than goats !!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree


----------

